# I don't know how to insert a tampon



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

So I just use pads instead. By the way, tampons are so uncomfortable. How can you ladies even use it.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

umm...well. You just push it up there as far as it'll go. If you find them to be uncomfortable though you dont have to use them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

They're uncomfortable because you don't know how to insert them. If you inserted them correctly, you wouldn't even notice them. You just find your vaginal canal, push the tip of the tube in, then push it up like a push pop and toss the tube out. Repeat every 6 or so hours.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

You probably aren't using them right. They aren't supposed to be uncomfortable.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You can try OB tampons. They don't have applicators so they are easier in a way. Just make sure you push it all the way up. The top part of the vagina doesn't have much of any nerves so you won't feel it but if the tampon is low you can tell it's there. 

OB tampons are short so they are easier to use than the other brands. I hate long, flimsy tampons. Those are the worst.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought this was going to be a male suppository question


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The box comes with instructions. o.o; Obviously it's not painful considering they're so widely used.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Me either. I don't even know where one is supposed to learn this from. Which is why I have never used a tampon in my life. Besides, the idea of sticking something up myself in a non sexual situation just sounds incredibly odd and uncomfortable. Crinkly pads all the way, man.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Barette said:


> They're uncomfortable because you don't know how to insert them. If you inserted them correctly, you wouldn't even notice them. You just find your vaginal canal, push the tip of the tube in, then push it up like a push pop and toss the tube out.


Obviously.

Anyways, I tried my first tampon the other day and I could only get it in a couple inches cause it hurt too much if I tried to insert it farther.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

It really makes me sad to know how many girls/women don't know how to use tampons correctly. I feel like it comes from unfamiliarity with your own anatomy. I actually had to teach two female friends at uni how to use tampons correctly. That's something I never thought I'd have to do.

Anyway, as other female posters have said - they shouldn't be uncomfortable and you shouldn't even be able to feel them up there. If you can, that suggests something or other is going wrong. I mean, the likeliest reason is that you haven't pushed them up far enough. They really need to go as high as you can possibly go. Which sounds scary put like that, but it shouldn't be. Like, they can't get lost in there.

Personally I prefer non-applicator tampons. Lil-lets are nice and small, which helps if you are too.

There are actually video tutorials on youtube about this. And use a hand mirror the first time.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

letitrock said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Anyways, I tried my first tampon the other day and I could only get it in a couple inches cause it hurt too much if I tried to insert it farther.


Have you ever put a finger up there? Best to try it on a heavy day when it's real wet.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I have been able to get a finger up there when I was aroused. And I am gonna try the tampon on a heavy day cause the other day when I tried it, I wasn't even on my period, I was just seeing if I could get a tampon in comfortably cause I had a gyno appointment.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

letitrock said:


> Yeah, I have been able to get a finger up there when I was aroused. And I am gonna try the tampon on a heavy day cause the other day when I tried it, I wasn't even on my period, I was just seeing if I could get a tampon in comfortably cause I had a gyno appointment.


Yeah, it doesn't help to try to insert a tampon when you're not actually menstruating. If you're not actually bleeding, it'll be painful both to insert and to remove... I can't remember the exact reasons why, but something to do with it scratching the walls maybe? The blood acts as a sort of lubricant to ease its way. Either way, whether it's a finger or a tampon, it's going to be painful if you're dry.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

I don't use them I tried and it was horrible, it was easy for my cousin bc she..well has been de flowered already xD ...and in my opinion theres only one way to use a tampon and that's to stick it up there. I don't think they're doing it wrong..its just more painful if youre still a virgin. Anywho, I wish it was painful bc I hate that wet feeling from having a bloodied pad just smooshed all day on you(esp if you've been sitting for a while )..and then when you get up..uhg the smell of fish wafts in the air XD that's the only down side to pads


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been using tampons since I was 12. I took them from my mother's supplies.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Sugarslippers said:


> I don't use them I tried and it was horrible, it was easy for my cousin bc she..well has been de flowered already xD ...and in my opinion theres only one way to use a tampon and that's to stick it up there. I don't think they're doing it wrong..its just more painful if youre still a virgin. Anywho, I wish it was painful bc I hate that wet feeling from having a bloodied pad just smooshed all day on you(esp if you've been sitting for a while )..and then when you get up..uhg the smell of fish wafts in the air XD that's the only down side to pads


I used tampons before I ever had sex and didn't have the issues people here are describing. It's never been painful for me, and I don't have a wideset vagina and a heavy flow (/obligatory mean girls reference). I literally got it right first try. The hymen shouldn't be an issue with tampons. If it completely covered the opening, you wouldn't even be able to have periods because the blood couldn't escape.

For the people describing pain, all I can think is that maybe:

a) you're inserting it wrongly in some way;
b) you're tensing up from nervousness, and this is causing pain;
c) the tampons you're using are too large;
d) you're inserting it too early in your period and are too dry.

Like, if you don't like tampons and prefer pads, that's legit, whatever. I don't want to sound like I'm endorsing one over the other, each has pros and cons and different people prefer different things. It's just that hearing it's actually causing people pain is worrying me.

What you're describing regarding pads worries me a little, too. If you're having those problems it sounds like you're not changing them often enough. Like, if your flow is heavy, you should be changing the pad every 2-3 hours. If you're doing that, there shouldn't be issues with discomfort or smell.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh and another idea. If you want to use pads but don't like the wet feeling you can make a tissuepon. Fold up 2-4 sheets of toilet paper and put it between your labia. If you are on a light day and at home you won't even need the pad.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Also, I hear good things about those silicone cups. I've never tried them, but I've heard good things. If you have issues with tampons you probably won't get on with those either, though, because it still involves inserting something.

(God forbid you ladies ever get thrush and have to use a pessary).


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so thankful for the existence of tampons. They make my monthlies bearable/less messy (if I'm lucky and not experiencing cramps at the time, I won't even notice I'm on my period).



lisbeth said:


> Yeah, it doesn't help to try to insert a tampon when you're not actually menstruating. If you're not actually bleeding, it'll be painful both to insert and to remove... I can't remember the exact reasons why, but something to do with it scratching the walls maybe? The blood acts as a sort of lubricant to ease its way. Either way, whether it's a finger or a tampon, it's going to be painful if you're dry.


Mmhm, there's too much friction. I prefer tampons with plastic applicators since they're smooth and glide in.

Anyway, for the first few times or so, it's simpler to try the lowest absorbency because it's smallest (easier to insert) and you can go up from there depending on how heavy the flow is/how often it needs to be changed (absolute max use: eight hours). I'd recommend trying it first immediately after a shower, your body will likely be more relaxed and damp (more receptive).

Also, the vagina's sloped so you'll need to insert the tampon at a 45 degree angle (towards your lower back) until it's in entirely and some of the string is all that's visible (it can't go further than it's supposed to). *lisbeth*'s right, I remember watching youtube videos on all of this; had diagrams and everything. Very informative/helpful.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

You're not putting it in far enough if you're in pain. Just...aim, relax, and push gently. If it's hurting, you're probably either really dry or really tense. Like it was mentioned before, if you're not menstruating, it's super uncomfortable putting it in. Plastic applicators are easiest because they're so smooth. You shouldn't really notice it in there after you're done. IMO it's so much easier and cleaner than pads.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Pads are better for you anyway.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

tieffers said:


> You're not putting it in far enough if you're in pain. Just...aim, relax, and push gently. If it's hurting, you're probably either really dry or really tense. Like it was mentioned before, if you're not menstruating, it's super uncomfortable putting it in. Plastic applicators are easiest because they're so smooth. You shouldn't really notice it in there after you're done. IMO it's so much easier and cleaner than pads.


I feel like I am wearing diaper when I am wearing a pad. That's why I was thinking about trying to use tampons instead...just for a change. It really does hurt when I am trying to insert a tampon. Not to mention it sure must feel uncomfortable. So I just stuck to pads instead.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip ladies


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I never used them, they must be very uncomfortable and unhygienic.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I....why?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It doesn't sound worth it to use tampons. I've never used one. I'll use pads forever. :yes lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how it's possible to leave the house wearing a pad. You'll look like you're wearing a codpiece and then the plastic rustling noise with every footstep.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait tampons go inside?!?! Always thought they were underwear or something. ok thats q.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't know how it's possible to leave the house wearing a pad. You'll look like you're wearing a codpiece and then the plastic rustling noise with every footstep.


It was a whole lot worse when I was in the 8th grade. The gym shorts they would make us wear and I only had access to giant pads.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No worries. I didn't learn how to insert one until I was 16. My mother refused to let me use them for years until I got fed up and went out and bought them on my own. 

I remember it literally took me 45 minutes until I got it in properly. It's all about the angles and relaxing the muscles. It also helps to have some lubricant on hand to make it more comfortable. And a mirror, obviously.

And when buying tampons, it's best to get the ones that have a plastic applicators that are easy to grip.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really understand the need for a mirror. I mean you should know where the hole is since you shower and wipe yourself after peeing everyday. And presumably put your finger up there a few times.

I can see though how it's hard to get some of those long flimsy tampons all the way up there. I'm dealing with that now since I bought some cheapo tampons that were half off in the discount shelf of the drugstore a few months ago when I didn't have a job.


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Missing Link said:


>


Ehehe


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> So I just use pads instead. By the way, tampons are so uncomfortable. How can you ladies even use it.


Can you post up some pics of your attempts? Maybe we can offer up some suggestions. Totally for clinical reasons...


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm 25 and never used a tampon, hah!

Mainly out of fear though. Heard a story that put me off for life... >.>


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I tried different brands when I started using them but a lot of the applicators were painful (like the cardboard ones). I use Playtex Sport because the applicator is nice and the string isn't rough. Most of the time I forget I'm using it, you shouldn't able to feel it at all. If it's painful, you probably haven't put it in far enough.



shelbster18 said:


> It doesn't sound worth it to use tampons. I've never used one. I'll use pads forever. :yes lol


Until you have to spend a day at the beach in a bathing suit :um



skys said:


> Wait tampons go inside?!?! Always thought they were underwear or something. ok thats q.


I love when guys have period revelations.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

theres instructional videos on youtube


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

There are directions in the box. With a diagram.


Real question is, why do they even make cardboard applicators anymore? Plastic is the only thing I can stand.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

It might also be the kind of tampon you're using. Tampax pearl lite is perfect for beginners, I'd say!


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who didn't like tampons. I had a hard time figuring out how to insert them first, too. It's easy now. I started using them when the guy I was dating at the time found it weird that I used pads instead of tampons. Now I switch between tampons/pads. 

I know TSS is extremely rare, but it would be a horrible way to go. So I like to give my womanly parts a break from tampons sometimes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do women usually hide their tampon usage from boyfriends? I always changed my tampons in front of my exes and they seemed mildly surprised.


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Do women usually hide their tampon usage from boyfriends? I always changed my tampons in front of my exes and they seemed mildly surprised.


I'm not sure. It must not be all that uncommon. I mean I've had partners go to the bathroom in front of me haha.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

elektrified said:


> I'm not sure. It must not be all that uncommon. I mean I've had partners go to the bathroom in front of me haha.


Peeing or pooping? I don't like seeing either.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't start wearing tampons until 20. However, I had to go through 3 different brands before finding the best type. One of them had an applicator that ALWAYS broke on me, and the other just wouldn't go in right/hurt (Tampax Pearl). I now use Tampax Radiant and find it to be a brand that works just fine for me.

...But yeah, experiment with different brands too. Sometimes its not you. It could be the brand as well.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I tried to stick one in once and I did, the right way, because I couldn't feel it. But then I got freaked out at the idea of having that thing stuck in me for hours and removed it. Haven't tried to use one since. I don't really like to play around with myself down there. It's easier to use the alternative.


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

Tampons don't just absorb the blood, they dry out your walls and absorb everything. They can also leave little bits of cotton in you and can be dangerous if left in too long.

I stopped using tampons a long time ago.

Google mooncup and check out the reviews  its not half as gross as it sounds, you'd be surprised. I find it less disgusting than using pads or tampons.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

We all have a different anatomy so if one thing worked for the other, does not necessarily mean it will work for all.

The reason why it is painful is probably because of your hymen. Even if you had had sex, your hymen might still be intact. Some women have no problems with their hymen (or do not have one at all) and some women have different shaped oned or ones that are sensitive etc.

In my case, I had been trying to use tampons for years but could not get them in whatsoever. I told my GP about it, and he had a look with a spatula and there lay the reason. My hymen was totally intact, quite deep in there, with very tiny holes in to let the period blood flow out and it had to be surgically removed. 

Try different brands, different positions, with lubricant, really study your vagina and if it still hurts, I think a visit to the GP would be a good idea.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Paloma M said:


> So I just use pads instead. By the way, tampons are so uncomfortable. How can you ladies even use it.


I'm with you sister. I've never tried and I don't even want to. I don't see the point. It's not like I really need to use one anyway.


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Menstrual cups all the way... changed my life.


----------

